# Illustrator - Farbtöne



## legio_x (10. Januar 2006)

Bei Freehand gibt es ein Fenster "Farbtöne" mit dem ich meine aktuelle Farbe in zehn Schritten von dunkel zu hell abstufen lassen kann. Gibt es das auch in illustrator irgendwo?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Ja, das gibt es. Dabei gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1.) im CMYK-Modus kannst Du mit gedrückter Shift-Taste den Regler in der Farbpalette
 in 10%-Schritten vorwärts bewegen

2.) Strg und Shift und Klick auf "Neues Farbfeld" bewirkt, dass sich eine neue Farbpalette öffnet,
wo Du dann Deine gewünschten Farbabstufungen einstellen kannst. 
Weiteres siehe Grafik.

Gruß


----------

